# Tybee Report 7/7



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Hit the pier around 11 and stayed until 3:30. Not alot of action, although there was one nice run on my king rig. Think it was a blacktip. Whatever it was, it was big enough to strip the hooks and leave a kinked up bit of kingwire. So much for those knots. Other people caught small whiting and spots. Small trout up to 17" were being caught in the surf. If the water would clear up, we'd be catching alot more. 

Ronnie caught a small blacktip on cut bait, and another guy caught a 4' bonnethead. That's a big bonnethead! One guy caught a big stingray and I managed to net it and pull it all the way up. Conservative guesstimate was around 75 pounds and ended up somehow unstraining my bum shoulder in the process of getting it up. My shoulder actually feels better! Very strange.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

you will get that fish next time. And emanuel as for my wrist im going to the doctor as early as possible in the morning and should be able to fish (not sure about slinging lead out tho).


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You better hurry up and let that wrist heal. Otherwise I'm going to have to sling all that lead for ya! 

The best part of the day yesterday was when this obnoxious little kid who kept getting in the way, knocking over stuff, etc, asked me what we caught the stingray on. I looked at him straightfaced and said "small children!". The whole pier busted up laughing. Wonder if he got the message then?


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

hahahah beautiful, yea i got the xray today and not sure what is wrong with it. The doctor said hed call me. Haha either way though im fishing.


----------



## Bait Caster (Apr 6, 2003)

Hey Emanuel,

I am trying to get into the king fishing arena and have most of what it takes except I dont know how to set up my actual bait holding rod so it clamps to the standing line(not sure what its called yet). I have seen alot of people fishing with a clip type thing that they hook to the surf rod line. It id attached with a release. That is what I have no knowlege of yet. HELP! I have all the rods and reels lined and ready to go. I just need a little more info and help to finish the task. Thanks.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*King Rig set up*

Bait Caster try this site for some tips on King Rigging:
http://www.avalonpier.com/tips/kingrig.html

Good Luck


----------



## Bait Caster (Apr 6, 2003)

thanks K I appreciate the heads up.


----------

